# Radio Not Working



## MRB455 (Jan 29, 2014)

My "Infotainment Center" / radio would cycle on and off driving down the road. Took it to the dealer and it was fine. They paid someone to drive car an hour, and it performed perfectly. I used my cell camera (movie mode) to video radio shutting on and off rebooting as I went down the road. Then GM fixed. Now, the center area of my dash went out yesterday. Taking to dealer tonight for more $$$$$$$$. Do not know about the reliability of electronics.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

That's a strange one. I've not heard of that happening before. I haven't played with the radio enough to know what it does if it can't talk to the car (perhaps as the result of a wiring issue). So, my best wild guess would be to replace the buttons. But first, I'd try disconnecting the button panel and see what it does. If you suddenly get "life", then that strengthens the suggestion that the buttons are bad. You could try the same with disconnecting the display and see if the buttons start to work (after waiting for the unit to boot up).

Question: With the car running, do you get chimes and click? (such as when turning on the hazard lights?) If so, then the radio is talking to the car as the radio functions like a sound card for the car.


----------



## 13Cruzer (Feb 27, 2019)

Other than the radio, I have not seen any indication of anything being wrong; relays click, chimes chime, etc.

I bought the car new in 2013. This is, effectively, the first "modern" car I've ever owned, and am not sure how it is wired. While I would like to fix the issue, first and foremost, I also want to make sure that I do not cause any more damage to the car.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

13Cruzer said:


> I bought the car new in 2013. This is, effectively, the first "modern" car I've ever owned, and am not sure how it is wired. While I would like to fix the issue, first and foremost, I also want to make sure that I do not cause any more damage to the car.


If you're into computers, you'll feel at home after awhile. Most of the communication with the radio is done over the car's bus. I highly doubt you'll break anything by trying to power up stuff with things disconnected. 

As I'm sure you've noticed, the "silver box" (the brains), the buttons and the screen are separate things. Since you've already replaced the box, it tends to point to something else confusing it. You might verify that it is getting good power.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

Check the wiring to the dash controls. If there is not any obvious damage then try another control panel.


----------



## 13Cruzer (Feb 27, 2019)

If anyone knows, how does the radio "boot up?" Does it do a "system check" of the related components, and only initiate if everything checks out (IE, bad control panel, no action from any related component)?

While I know this is in a completely different direction, has anyone here had any luck with the "direct replacement" pieces I've seen online out of China? They seem to go into the same space as the radio, and some even seem to come with large, tesla-like touch screens. Do they plug right into the car's existing components for backup camera, bluetooth, and steering wheel controls? Has anyone had good/bad results with them? Some of them seem like they could be had for not much more than the complete set of OEM radio pieces, and if they can plug right into existing hardware, a part of me wonders if these could serve as a sufficient replacement.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

The components are actually self-contained. I've started mine up during experimentation without the screen or controls attached and it worked fine. Well, fine aside from not seeing anything on the display and only being able to control volume/mute, source and presets/tracks using my steering wheel controls.

Most of the so called "direct replacements" are Chinese knock off radios running Android. There is one version that is Windows CE based, which in my opinion might be a lot more reliable to use. But you would still be getting a chinese clone. From what I have seen, all Tesla style radios being offered online are actually Android tablets either running outdated versions or custom built newer versions which may or may not receive updates from the seller. They are most likely chinese knock offs also.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

StLouisCPhT has the most in-depth knowledge of any of the regular members that I know of. Some of the finer details are not known.

But I find it unlikely that two radios would have the same issue. So, something external is likely causing problems.

But one quick question: do you have anything plugged into the diagnostics OBD port? There's always a possibility that it's throwing confusing messages on the bus.

I'm not sure how well these imports will work. The Cruze is a "global" car and built in a few different factories around the world. But the ones for US/Canada has a different MyLink from other models.


----------



## RAW2U (Jul 31, 2012)

Well your not alone with the issues of your stereo. Powering off was a first thing we had happen and continued to happen. Then we started loosing info off the touch screen. Those who can see the top right corner the outside temp box area is present but no temp reading. Then we would loose the number for 1 or more stations . But only the numbers the box was always present. Then we started loosing many stations the temp all at the same time. 
Besides the unit plowing off at any time.

We took the Cruze in for tranny line replacement due to leaks. That day when we picked it up from the dealer. Our head unit now will not power on nothing. Yes fuzes have been replace and the recall on the ground strap has been done. We had the same dealer look at this when we had the first issue. The dealer pointed to a new head unit at 1800.00 CND plus taxes and labour or possibly the fuze box needs replacement at 2200.00 CND with no one saying 1 or the other would fix it So we put it off as I had a work injury. 
Well now after several months I am able to get this going. To get replaced. 
I am not sure of even ordering a new head unit to find out that is not the issue. 
Has anyone found a issue. I took the head unit , display and touch panel out and have been driving the car with nothing for tunes and in a 2hr commute on some days it makes for a long trip to work.
I also had 3 stereo shops look at the system and no one will even attempt to install even a after market system without doing a rewire. And I will not even tell you the costs we were told. They were nuts

Anyone have the issues that seams to be not only my car. And did you find a fix 

Thanks


----------



## RAW2U (Jul 31, 2012)

Well now 4 yrs with these issues. But over 2 yrs with nothing for the radio screen all dead. Have power to them fuzes are ok. 
I see a few new ytube videos with people in the same position of no touch screen nothing. 

Anyone find a fix or repair.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

RAW2U said:


> Well now 4 yrs with these issues. But over 2 yrs with nothing for the radio screen all dead. Have power to them fuzes are ok.
> I see a few new ytube videos with people in the same position of no touch screen nothing.
> 
> Anyone find a fix or repair.


*Updated Quick and Dirty Mylink Upgrade DIY for Gen 1 Cruzes
How I did the MyLink Wire Harness
How-To: Disassemble Radio To Program VIN 
Mylink 2.0 Alternative and aftermarket hands free microphone adapter*


----------



## RAW2U (Jul 31, 2012)

Ok I see this is no real fix rather a complete rewire install. 
Yet on the thread some have done this installation and still had the same issues. Even after all that work.
Having no power to the Pioneer 9speaker system with is 100 percent useless.

Still no solution for the cruze audio system complete failure. Yet several new ytube videos showing up all the time.


----------



## CruzeBoi (Jan 11, 2020)

Bump, I'm having the same issue as the OP.... Any Fixes?


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

RAW2U said:


> Ok I see this is no real fix rather a complete rewire install.
> Yet on the thread some have done this installation and still had the same issues. Even after all that work.
> Having no power to the Pioneer 9speaker system with is 100 percent useless.
> 
> Still no solution for the cruze audio system complete failure. Yet several new ytube videos showing up all the time.


Radio installs do not need a complete rewire... EVER. Aftermarket radios do need a adapter harness that allows them to work with the original vehicle wiring. Even models with the Pioneer audio upgrade work with aftermarket radios using the iDatalink Maestro adapter. In fact, the Maestro is wired by default for Cruzes with the Pioneer upgrade and needs to be modified for the non-pioneer models.

That being said, if you were told by install shops that you needed a complete rewire job then 2 things come to mind: either they found actual physical damage to the wiring which needs to be addressed to restore even the OEM system to life or you have misunderstood what they were telling you was required. I would go back to them and have them show you *in your vehicle* exactly what they would need to do. Then you will know for certain if there is actual damage or not.


----------



## RAW2U (Jul 31, 2012)

StLouisCPhT said:


> Radio installs do not need a complete rewire... EVER. Aftermarket radios do need a adapter harness that allows them to work with the original vehicle wiring. Even models with the Pioneer audio upgrade work with aftermarket radios using the iDatalink Maestro adapter. In fact, the Maestro is wired by default for Cruzes with the Pioneer upgrade and needs to be modified for the non-pioneer models.
> 
> That being said, if you were told by install shops that you needed a complete rewire job then 2 things come to mind: either they found actual physical damage to the wiring which needs to be addressed to restore even the OEM system to life or you have misunderstood what they were telling you was required. I would go back to them and have them show you *in your vehicle* exactly what they would need to do. Then you will know for certain if there is actual damage or not.


Thanks
No 2 shops quote was from the fest they never even looked at it. 
I have had the stereo out 3 times trying different things to see if I can get it working. 
As of now still touch screen and system for 9speaker system from Pioneer factory is dead nothing


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

RAW2U said:


> Thanks
> No 2 shops quote was from the fest they never even looked at it.
> I have had the stereo out 3 times trying different things to see if I can get it working.
> As of now still touch screen and system for 9speaker system from Pioneer factory is dead nothing


I just re-read your posts in addition to this one. If both your screen and amplifier are not functioning, the answer is that your head unit has failed. It sends a wake up signal to both the touchscreen AND amplifier from pin 43 of the main wiring harness.

Get a used one from ebay (most sellers there have 30 day warranties) and change the programmed vin number using the links given to you by blasirl.

Or get a new aftermarket radio and an iDatalink Maestro adapter.


----------



## S00Tlife (Nov 24, 2019)

> #PI1149A: Intermittent Radio Blank Display With or Without Audio and MOST BUS Diagnostic Aid - (Nov 28, 2017)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TSB I found


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

That TSB is not applicable to Generation 1 (2011-2015 & 2016 Limited) Cruzes. They do not use the newer HMI design or MOST Bus.


----------



## MichelleRobinson (Dec 22, 2020)

13Cruzer said:


> Good morning! I am a new member who signed up hoping that someone my have an answer/advice for a problem I am having with my car.
> 
> I am having an issue with the radio in my 2013 Cruze Eco, and have hit a troubleshooting roadblock. I haven't seen anything describing a problem quite like mine, and have tried many suggetions that I've seen online to no avail, so I was hoping for some feedback/advice going forward:
> 
> ...


----------



## MichelleRobinson (Dec 22, 2020)

Hello, Karl,
I had this same problem the other night. However, the problem corrected itself after starting and turning off the car 4 times. Obviously, this wasn't a solution for you, and I am worried that my fix is only temporary as well. Just curious about what happened with your car's radio/backup camera/bluetooth.. were you able to fix it, and if so, how..and how much did it cost? Music is life to me, so I was literally dying when the radio didn't work. TIA


----------



## Kathy B (Jul 31, 2021)

I have a 2017 Cruze with the same problems with the radio. While it was still under warranty, I took it in numerous times. At one point I had no problems for several months, but now it is worse. The screen is black every time I start the car. What should I do? Clearly this has been a problem for a long time and it should never have happened or the dealer should have been able to fix it right away.


----------

